# CADILLAC BIG BODY



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BIG BODY VERT SHOULD BE READY BY NEXT WEEK. CASTER JUST NEEDS TO SCRIBE DOOR, SKIRTS, HOOD AND TRUNK LINES. PLUS CLEAN UP THE REAR WINDOW AND A FEW LITTLE TOUCH UPS. I SHOULD HAVE MOLD IN HAND BY NEXT FRIDAY.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That looks GOOD!!! :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wow..... u must be excited.....  lookin real klean as always


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

lol!


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

looks ok but u should have made it 4 door


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 12:43 AM~9548703
> *looks ok but u should have made it 4 door
> *


 :uh: THERE ARE 4 DOORS....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow i want that sooooo bad!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 27 2007, 11:43 PM~9548703
> *looks ok but u should have made it 4 door
> *


ARE YOU FOR REAL 4 DOOR CONVERTABLE BIG BODY? NO DEMAND FOR IT SORRY.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

..thats big fat oprah tits right thur!!

cant wait, looks great.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy+Dec 28 2007, 12:43 AM~9548703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look in the background homie..... and looks OK?? wtf man, it looks f**kin awsome


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

how much homie? and check ur pm's big homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Will have to get a couple of these too. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

you selling the booty kit seperate?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow: looks great bro,


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 28 2007, 12:34 AM~9548620
> *BIG BODY VERT SHOULD BE READY BY NEXT WEEK. CASTER JUST NEEDS TO SCRIBE DOOR, SKIRTS, HOOD AND TRUNK LINES. PLUS CLEAN UP THE REAR WINDOW AND A FEW LITTLE TOUCH UPS. I SHOULD HAVE MOLD IN HAND BY NEXT FRIDAY.
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt get to buy one of the 4 door ones and now there is a 2 door lol omg i got some buying to do i think lol. i'm goign to have my bro post up pics of the cars i worked on during september i never posted them so he is for me because i'm away at school.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

it looks badass beto but the front bumper is all one piece and that one is kind a wierd it don't look good that and the back bumper looks wierd too other than that 
beto everything looks


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 28 2007, 11:01 AM~9550819
> *it looks badass beto but the front bumper is all one piece and that one is kind a wierd it don't look good that and the back bumper looks wierd too other than that
> beto everything looks
> *


THANKS FOR COMMENTS.

FRONT BUMPER ON A REAL BIG BODY IS 3 PIECES, WE TRIED TO GET IT TO LOOK MORE LIKE THE REAL ONE.

BACK BUMPER CAN ALSO BE ORDERED WITHOUT THE BOOTTY KIT.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yea, the front bumper had always bugged me, and the headlights. they look longated... kinda 95+ lincolnish. how about a lense for the lights?
but that vert is looking real good uffin:
and any chance your going to be adding the bumper guards?
i know, im asking for a lot. anyways, you guys aint fucking around uffin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

3 peices? i had a fleetwood bumper in my shop i believe there 1 part..... not like a 80-90's bumper with removeable ends.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 28 2007, 12:54 PM~9551583
> *THANKS FOR COMMENTS.
> 
> FRONT BUMPER ON A REAL BIG BODY IS 3 PIECES, WE TRIED TO GET IT TO LOOK MORE LIKE THE REAL ONE.
> ...



 :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yep thats the bumper i had , i knew i wasnt crazy....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 04:43 PM~9552282
> *3 peices? i had a fleetwood bumper in my shop i believe there 1 part..... not like a 80-90's bumper with removeable ends.....
> *


look at the pics ^^^ the side on the left and right are separate


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 02:43 PM~9552282
> *3 peices? i had a fleetwood bumper in my shop i believe there 1 part..... not like a 80-90's bumper with removeable ends.....
> *


YES 3 PCS.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 28 2007, 04:04 PM~9552390
> *look at the pics ^^^  the side on the left and right are separate
> *



those are just chrome moldings i have aset here , the bumper is a solid part.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

but like the model if you are just looking from the outside it looks like 3 piece so i think that why he made it look that way


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Beto not to jack you thread bro but the rear bumper and 5th wheel cover look to big ! To wide i mean ! 




























Before its molded it should be shortin up a bit ! Heres a pic of my style !











































Not knocking the work you guys have done it just looks way to wide !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

AFTER LOOKING AT IT OVER AND OVER I WILL HAVE MY CASTER MAKE IT BETWEEN MINE AND YOURS. I FEEL YOURS IS TO NARROW. I THINK IT SHOULD BE IN BETWEEN THE TWO SIZES. 

FOR THE SMART REMARK FUCKER I'M TALKING ABOUT THE REAR BUMPER NOT OUR DICKS.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 28 2007, 04:25 PM~9552562
> *
> 
> FOR THE SMART REMARK FUCKER I'M TALKING ABOUT THE REAR BUMPER NOT OUR DICKS.
> *


you beat me too it.... :0 did you get my pm?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SOMEBODY DONE PISSED BETO OFF.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 28 2007, 03:49 PM~9552702
> *SOMEBODY DONE PISSED BETO OFF.
> *


NO, I'M NOT PISSED. JUST HATE WHEN SOMEONE MAKES A STUPID REMARK WHEN SAYING SOMETHING.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know beto i still see only 1pc :biggrin: :roflmao: 

1993-1994 Front bumper , Bumper and components ,Face bar 
*1) Face bar* 2) Rub strip Right 3) Guard Right 
4) Spacer 5) Filler 6) Filler Retainer 
7) Filler Support 8) Lower Lower Right 9) Upper Upper Right 
10) Reinforcement Lower 11) Stud plate 12) W/o custom bumper W/o custom bumper Back 
13) Energy absorber Bracket


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

where do you find those exploded pics?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

just did a google search for FRONT BUMPER


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 28 2007, 05:25 PM~9552562
> *AFTER LOOKING AT IT OVER AND OVER I WILL HAVE MY CASTER MAKE IT BETWEEN MINE AND YOURS. I FEEL YOURS IS TO NARROW. I THINK IT SHOULD BE IN BETWEEN THE TWO SIZES.
> 
> FOR THE SMART REMARK FUCKER I'M TALKING ABOUT THE REAR BUMPER NOT OUR DICKS.*


I wasn't tring to make a smart remark Beto ! I was just tossing out an idea ! I didn't mean to piss you off ! :angry: 

Tell your caster that the way mine is set up its the wideth of an 1109 wheel with out the trim ring ! 


May be adding the ring will make it just right !  


AGAIN SOORY IF MY IDEA GOT YOU PISSED ! I wasn't meaning to do it in that way !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 28 2007, 03:23 PM~9551813
> *yea, the front bumper had always bugged me, and the headlights. they look longated... kinda 95+ lincolnish. how about a lense for the lights?
> but that vert is looking real good uffin:
> and any chance your going to be adding the bumper guards?
> ...


If they added em on now, it would make it easy for people to just cut em off if they didnt want em. That's a pretty good idea.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 28 2007, 03:23 PM~9551813
> *yea, the front bumper had always bugged me, and the headlights. they look longated... kinda 95+ lincolnish. how about a lense for the lights?
> but that vert is looking real good uffin:
> and any chance your going to be adding the bumper guards?
> ...


If they added em on now, it would make it easy for people to just cut em off if they didnt want em. That's a pretty good idea.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

triple post owned!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2007, 04:19 PM~9552970
> *I  wasn't  tring  to  make  a  smart    remark  Beto !    I  was  just  tossing  out  an  idea  !  I  didn't  mean  to  piss  you  off  !  :angry:
> 
> *


NO MINI, I WASN'T TALKING ABOUT YOU, I WAS JUST STATING THAT FOR THE PEOPLE WHO WOULD MAKE A COMMENT TO MY POST. YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN.

"AFTER LOOKING AT IT OVER AND OVER I WILL HAVE MY CASTER MAKE IT BETWEEN MINE AND YOURS. I FEEL YOURS IS TO NARROW. I THINK IT SHOULD BE IN BETWEEN THE TWO SIZES."


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Eehhh...can I add one more thing...when I got the original All American resin kit there was one thing that really bothered me and that was the hood and grill part...I believe they are to flat..they need to be a bit more pointy...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i agree, i see 1 front bumper, and the booty kit seems alitte big, and minis looks alittle skinny.. and in between like beto says seems about right. the front grill should come out more, looks sunk in like theres 2 much bumper showing. other than that it looks pretty much right on.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

i liked the wider one for some reason...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 29 2007, 06:08 AM~9557056
> *i liked the wider one for some reason...
> *


it actually does look real good, just looks to back heavy when you look at a side view


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

BETO:

Do you think we could ever get a grill like this?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

they did have them, someone did i think scalelows did, it was a photoetch


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u can use the revell caddys castle grille and size it down a lil.

AND i forgot to mention that that grille fits perfectly in the trumpeter monte


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 29 2007, 03:13 AM~9557061
> *BETO:
> 
> Do you think we could ever get a grill like this?
> ...


KOOL, I REALLY APPRECIATE ALL THE COMMENTS. I REALLY WANT THIS TO COME OUT RIGHT. WE WILL WORK ON A CASTLE GRILL. BACK BUMPER ARE GETTING WORKED ON.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet, how about the bumper guards? Did you decide if you will add em now and let the customer take em off?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2007, 11:53 AM~9558494
> *Sweet, how about the bumper guards? Did you decide if you will add em now and let the customer take em off?
> *


NO BUMPER GUARDS, MAKES THE BIG BODY LOOK TO STOCK. WE CAN PROPERLY MAKE A FEW GUARDS AND YOU CAN PUT THEM ON.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2007, 02:00 PM~9558532
> *NO BUMPER GUARDS, MAKES THE BIG BODY LOOK TO STOCK. WE CAN PROPERLY MAKE A FEW GUARDS AND YOU CAN PUT THEM ON.
> *


Cool, with the changes, when is it expected to be done? :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2007, 12:07 PM~9558575
> *Cool, with the changes, when is it expected to be done?  :thumbsup:
> *


A LITTLE DELAY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

T-T-T!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 03:24 AM~9578641
> *T-T-T!
> *


lets see what you can do with yours


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Im thinking of ideas already!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2007, 01:00 PM~9558532
> *NO BUMPER GUARDS, MAKES THE BIG BODY LOOK TO STOCK. *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice!!! Can't wait. :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*CAST THE DASH.....!!!!!*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

beto you know im more than patient for mine,and i was thinkin the same thing the booty kit was a lil too wide but in between would look right,lookin good and i aint forgot about you either.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

top the top


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SORRY FOR BAD PICS, I DID NOT KNOW MY CATSER WAS GOING TO SURPRISE ME WITH A FEW MODS.

BUMPER MADE SMALLER
BOOT WITH INTERIOR SIDE
CASTLE GRILL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SECOND !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

DAAAAAMMMMMNNNN Beto, thats lookin hella Klean bro. wat they hittin for???? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 11 2008, 11:44 PM~9673882
> *DAAAAAMMMMMNNNN Beto, thats lookin hella Klean bro. wat they hittin for???? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I'LL SELL THE FIRST 10 PREORDERED FOR $65.00 SHIPPED, OH AND IT WILL INCLUDE THE 2 DOOR PANELS
PRICE WILL GO UP ONCE FIRST 10 ARE PREORDERED.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn beto looking good bro love that grill  bumper kit looks good too :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Beto ! I like grilles and the seats and Boot ! 

So with the new seat you'll have to cut the molded 1 out and add yours or is there a whole new interior tub coming out with the drop top !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Grill def makes the difference! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Did you guys alter the bumper as well?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 12 2008, 12:35 AM~9673845
> *SECOND  !
> *



.....behind me, lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

$$$$$</span>


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 12 2008, 02:11 PM~9676096
> *$$$$$</span>
> *


 :0


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 12 2008, 03:11 PM~9676096
> *$$$$$</span>
> *


put me down for 1 beto. that is just too sweet to pass up !!!


----------



## sanchostattoos (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn Beto send me one of these :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2008, 10:01 PM~9673949
> *Beto  !  I like  grilles  and  the  seats  and  Boot !
> 
> So  with  the  new  seat    you'll have  to  cut the  molded  1  out  and  add  yours  or  is  there  a  whole  new  interior  tub    coming out  with the  drop top !
> *


i think thats just the yellow taxi caprice interior with no mods.... 


beto.... will the boot fit the impala interior just as well? the impala kits are just more available as a donor...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2008, 05:36 PM~9677724
> *i think thats just the yellow taxi caprice interior with no mods....
> beto.... will the boot fit the impala interior just as well? the impala kits are just more available as a donor...
> *


GOOD POINT, I'LL FIND OUT.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

$$$$$</span>


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I want 1. pm sent thx. Will u b sellin da grills separate?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 13 2008, 09:42 AM~9681775
> *I want 1. pm sent thx. Will u b sellin da grills separate?
> *


Got your pm, thank you and grills will be sold separate.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

which grills r sold seprate the original and the castle


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 13 2008, 11:14 AM~9682233
> *which grills r sold seprate the original and the castle
> *


Castle Grills will be available separate.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

will u offer the booty kit sparate also?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2008, 12:15 PM~9682518
> *will u offer the booty kit sparate also?
> *


Yes, not sure what the price will be yet.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

it fits your regular big body just as well right?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

$$$$$</span>


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 13 2008, 12:21 PM~9682554
> *$$$$$</span>
> *


pm sent


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

GOT IT, THANK YOU


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 12 2008, 12:33 AM~9673837
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>BETO GOT THE GOODS.......!!!!!
> [/u][/i]* :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

u get the payment beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 13 2008, 04:51 PM~9684174
> *u get the payment beto
> *


YES THANK YOU, PAYPAL CLEARED


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

$$$$$</span>


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 14 2008, 12:46 AM~9688546
> *$$$$$</span>
> *


ttt i cant wait till i get mine :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

hit me up beto. pm sent


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 14 2008, 03:42 PM~9693724
> *hit me up beto.  pm sent
> *


GOT IT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

that vert is nice.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

did you get the payment?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 15 2008, 03:29 PM~9702986
> *did you get the payment?
> *


YES THANK YOU


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Payment sent Beto. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

when will you ship them out beto? :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

IT'S GETTING CLOSER TO BEING FINISHED. NO RUSHING HERE. NOTICE THAT HE REDID THE FRONT HEADLIGHT BEZELS. DOORS ARE ALMOST DONE. WHAT YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THE SECOND SKIRT. I LIKE THEM THEY WILL BE PART OF THE EXTRAS. ALSO NOTICE THE THE GRILL WAS MADE THINNER. ALSO NOTICE THE BOOTY KIT WIRE WHEEL INSERT.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THE CASTLE GRILL IS MADE ATTACHED TO THE BUMPER AND HEADLIGHTS. IT WILL ALSO WORK WITH THE 4 DOOR CADDY. YOU CAN ALSO ORDER THE SECOND SKIRT FOR YOUR 4 DOOR


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam they are nice.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

when will the bumpers be ready?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks really good Beto!! Good to see the improvements! With the castle grill it looks excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice use of the hubcap


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 19 2008, 07:39 AM~9732854
> *nice use of the hubcap
> *


Thanks to you Homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice mods Beto ! 


_*HEY ANYONE NOTICE THE BIG BODY HEARSE IN THE BACK GROUND! *_


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

are u selling grills and skirts? if u are I need one of each


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jan 19 2008, 09:22 AM~9733213
> *are u selling grills and skirts? if u are I need one of each
> *


YES THEY WILL BE FOR SALE SEPARATE, BUT THEY ONLY FIT MY BIG BODY RESINS, THEY WILL NOT FIT THE ALL AMERICAN RESIN. I WILL POST PRICE SOON. THANK YOU, beto


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 19 2008, 10:32 AM~9733029
> *Nice  mods  Beto !
> HEY  ANYONE  NOTICE  THE  BIG  BODY  HEARSE  IN THE  BACK  GROUND!
> *


 :0 dont worry.i still have yours here. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

damn thats lookin good Beto! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2008, 09:27 AM~9733249
> *:0 dont worry.i still have yours here. :biggrin:
> *


MINE? I GOT IT ALREADY, THANKS.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 19 2008, 12:24 PM~9733528
> *MINE? I GOT IT ALREADY, THANKS.
> *


no.I ment mini.  i see you got yourz. :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2008, 10:27 AM~9733546
> *no.I ment mini.  i see you got yourz. :0
> *


YEAH THANKS, I GOT IT FROM YOU


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 19 2008, 10:25 AM~9733231
> *YES THEY WILL BE FOR SALE SEPARATE, BUT THEY ONLY FIT MY BIG BODY RESINS, THEY WILL NOT FIT THE ALL AMERICAN RESIN. I WILL POST PRICE SOON. THANK YOU, beto
> *


  hno: hurry....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 19 2008, 01:28 PM~9733899
> *YEAH THANKS, I GOT IT FROM YOU
> *


 :0 so you have 2 ? :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 19 2008, 12:41 PM~9734269
> *:0  so you have 2 ? :0
> *



NO, JUST THE ONE I GOT FROM YOU, JUST STIRRING I LITTLE SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ya gonna do the dashboard?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2008, 06:11 PM~9735870
> *ya gonna do the dashboard?
> *


WAITING FOR HOM IE TO SEND ME ONE SOME WE CAN DETAIL IT. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

but you are planning them correct? i like that , i am gonna swoop the new grille as soon as thier ready keep us informed.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KOOL.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TTT
TO THE TOP


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo is that caddy a resin body or a kit??????????? :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

its resin homeboy


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 20 2008, 02:40 PM~9739797
> *yo is that caddy a resin body or a kit??????????? :0  :0
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

is it a rosin body or a kit


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 20 2008, 06:48 PM~9741306
> *is it a rosin body or a kit
> *


look up ... :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be havin to get alot of bmf for when i build mine


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

is it me or do the headlights look a bit awkward? :scrutinize: but everything else looks bad ass


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 23 2008, 04:48 PM~9765967
> *is it me or do the headlights look a bit awkward? :scrutinize: but everything else looks bad ass
> *


when the headlights are added its ok , the 1:1 fleetwood has a singal halogen bulb thats why it looks funny


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

oh :thumbsup: i gotta finish my merc, 84 gmc, my sister's 60, my 48 fleetline before i get the big body


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

so whats the update on these? are they ready to be shipped?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

do you have any of the donor kits for sale beto


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u send my stuff beto


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 1 2008, 04:18 AM~9839466
> *
> *


you know pigeon has one right sold it to him a while ago


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 31 2008, 08:26 PM~9837073
> *so whats the update on these? are they ready to be shipped?
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 5 2008, 07:35 PM~9873446
> *
> *


READY TO SHIP ON FRIDAY, PREORDERS ONLY.......


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 6 2008, 08:55 PM~9882167
> *READY TO SHIP ON FRIDAY, PREORDERS ONLY.......
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 6 2008, 08:58 PM~9882958
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



PM ME YOUR ADDY


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice very nice


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 6 2008, 08:55 PM~9882167
> *READY TO SHIP ON FRIDAY, PREORDERS ONLY.......
> *


Beto,

You have any new four doors? I PMed and have send you an email already but my guess is your super busy. I have an important project coming up an need one inc. the continental kit and castle grill. Lemme know OK?

J.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 6 2008, 07:55 PM~9882167
> *READY TO SHIP ON FRIDAY, PREORDERS ONLY.......
> *


 :0 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 6 2008, 11:10 PM~9884017
> *Beto,
> 
> You have any new four doors? I PMed and have send you an email already but my guess is your super busy. I have an important project coming up an need one inc. the continental kit and castle grill. Lemme know OK?
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Albert (Jan 21, 2008)

Your making me crazy...now I hafta have that and your '68 Caprice...see you March 1st at the NNL West ?

Albert


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

how bout the verts big homie?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*ALL PREORDERS AND DUE ORDERS WILL BE SHIPPED TODAY, SORRY FOR DELAY BUT WANTED TO SHIPP ALL TOGETHER.*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 12:54 PM~9950291
> *ALL PREORDERS AND DUE ORDERS WILL BE SHIPPED TODAY, SORRY FOR DELAY BUT WANTED TO SHIPP ALL TOGETHER.
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I hope a very big box is comming my way


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

YOU SURE DO HOMIE.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 6 2008, 07:55 PM~9882167
> *READY TO SHIP ON FRIDAY, PREORDERS ONLY.......
> *


 :biggrin: DON'T FORGET THE ONE FOR THE BUN IN THE OVEN :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HOW MUCH FOR THE 4 DOOR BIGBODY AND THE 2 DOOR


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*KOOL, ALL PREORDERED AND DUE KADDIES SHIPPED TODAY. JUST NEED VENGENCE ADDY AND THE WINNER OF THE NEW YEARS CONTEST.*


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 02:54 PM~9950291
> *ALL PREORDERS AND DUE ORDERS WILL BE SHIPPED TODAY, SORRY FOR DELAY BUT WANTED TO SHIPP ALL TOGETHER.
> *


I'LL BE ON DA LOOKOUT 2.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2008, 05:43 AM~9732575
> *when will the bumpers be ready?
> *


 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

4 DOOR KADDI = $65.00 FRONT/REAR BUMPERS, STOCK GRILL & HEADLIGHT BEZELS SHIPPED
2 DOOR VERT KADDI = $65.00 FRONT/REAR BUMPERS W/BOOT, STOCK GRILL SHIPPED
ADD $5.00 FOR FRONT BUMPER WITH GUARDS (BUMPER SOLD SEPARATELY)
ADD $10.00 FOR BOOTY KIT, 
ADD $4.00 FOR EXTENDED SKIRTS, 
ADD $10.00 FOR CASTLE GRILL WITH BUMPER & HEADLIGHT BEZELS, 
ADD $10.00 FOR UPTOP, 
ADD $12.00 FOR 2 DOOR PANELS
ADD $12.00 FOR DONOR KIT ('94 IMPALA) PLUS $3.00 FOR SHIPPING WITH RESIN KIT


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SO FOR THE 4DR CADDY ITS $65+$10 FOR THE CASTLE GRILL SETUP? DOES THE CADDY COME WITH THE STOCK GRILL SETUP FOR $65?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 15 2008, 08:32 PM~9954126
> *SO FOR THE 4DR CADDY ITS $65+$10 FOR THE CASTLE GRILL SETUP? DOES THE CADDY COME WITH THE STOCK GRILL SETUP FOR $65?
> *


YES, FOR $65.00 YOU GET THE STOCK GRILL


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 sweet


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 15 2008, 08:51 PM~9954290
> *:0  :0 sweet
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE. I'LL SEE YOU AT NNL


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 10:54 PM~9954314
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE. I'LL SEE YOU AT NNL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 09:45 PM~9953812
> *4 DOOR KADDI = $65.00 FRONT/REAR BUMPERS, STOCK GRILL & HEADLIGHT BEZELS SHIPPED
> 2 DOOR VERT KADDI = $65.00 FRONT/REAR BUMPERS W/BOOT, STOCK GRILL SHIPPED
> ADD $10.00 FOR BOOTY KIT,
> ...



Not to piss you off Beto but why not add these to the drop top kit ! 


I can see you charging for them by them self if some one was taking a 4dr and making a 2 dr or a drop top Big Body ! But when the kit is offered as a 2dr drop top it only seems that these parts should be added !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2008, 09:35 PM~9954609
> *Not  to  piss  you  off  Beto  (NEVER FAILS)  but  why  not  add  these  to  the  drop  top  kit  !
> I  can  see  you  charging  for  them  by  them  self  if  some  one  was  taking  a  4dr  and  making  a  2  dr  or  a  drop  top  Big  Body  !  But  when  the  kit  is  offered as  a  2dr  drop  top  it  only  seems  that  these  parts  should  be  added !
> *


*PREORDERS COME WITH ALL OF ABOVE. EVERYONE HAD A CHANGE TO PREORDER. COST ME MONEY TO PAY MY CASTER TO MAKE THE PARTS.*


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2008, 10:35 PM~9954609
> *Not  to  piss  you  off  Beto    but  why  not  add  these  to  the  drop  top  kit  !
> I  can  see  you  charging  for  them  by  them  self  if  some  one  was  taking  a  4dr  and  making  a  2  dr  or  a  drop  top  Big  Body  !  But  when  the  kit  is  offered as  a  2dr  drop  top  it  only  seems  that  these  parts  should  be  added !
> *


saw the same thing doesnt make any sense


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Feb 15 2008, 10:00 PM~9954833
> *saw the same thing doesnt make any sense
> *


YOUR NOT HAVING THEM MADE SO COST IS NOT IN ISSUE TO YOU. MAKE SENSE TO ME. MONEY IS OUT OF MY POCKET.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 that 2 door vert is the best casting ive seen of it so far, looks pretty badass lookin


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

so 10 bucks each for a front bumper and rear?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 15 2008, 10:08 PM~9954913
> *so 10 bucks each for a front bumper and rear?
> *


$10.00 FOR THE CASTLE GRILL BUMPER
$10.00 FOR THE BOOTY KIT ONLY, REAR BUMPER IS INCLUDED


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

and shipping is ? .....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 15 2008, 10:11 PM~9954953
> *and shipping is ? .....
> *


ON JUST THE BUMPERS OR THE KADDIE KIT?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Those look sin bro can't wait for mine


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 15 2008, 10:16 PM~9955007
> *Those look sin bro can't wait for mine
> *


SMILEY, GIVE ERICA HER iPHONE BACK, YOU MUST USE THE INTERNET LIKE KRAZY ON THERE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 15 2008, 10:16 PM~9955007
> *Those look sin bro can't wait for mine
> *


SMILEY, WHEN YOU COME OVER MONDAY YOU CAN CAST YOUR OWN...... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 10:19 PM~9955032
> *SMILEY, WHEN YOU COME OVER MONDAY YOU CAN CAST YOUR OWN...... :biggrin:
> *


I'll let u know tomorrow ,he'll yeah and she's asleep LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 16 2008, 12:02 AM~9954859
> *YOUR NOT HAVING THEM MADE SO COST IS NOT IN ISSUE TO YOU. MAKE SENSE TO ME. MONEY IS OUT OF MY POCKET.
> *



If your selling a 2dr it should come with the 2 dr panels ! And if your selling a drop top it should come with a boot and an up top ! 

Its like buying a donk kit with out 22'in wheels and a lifted drive train ! 


And you shouldn't keep tossing up that IT'S OUT OF POCKET like we made you do it ! 


You should have it as a kit with the parts needed to build it priced to sell and hope you priced it right to sell enough to return your OUT OF POCKET and then profit ! 

You choose to to offer these kit to us the builder ! If you are so worried about out of pocket cost then why do it ! It seems more stress full to worry about braking even then enjoying the hobby !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 09:45 PM~9953812
> *4 DOOR KADDI = $65.00 FRONT/REAR BUMPERS, STOCK GRILL & HEADLIGHT BEZELS SHIPPED
> 2 DOOR VERT KADDI = $65.00 FRONT/REAR BUMPERS W/BOOT, STOCK GRILL SHIPPED
> ADD $5.00 FOR FRONT BUMPER WITH GUARDS (BUMPER SOLD SEPARATELY)
> ...


damn i need to get all these add ons from you at nnl :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 16 2008, 02:04 AM~9956218
> *damn i need to get all these add ons from you at nnl :biggrin:
> *


SEE YA THERE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Fook! Who did this one one with all doors open? :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 17 2008, 11:07 AM~9962697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks cold where you get them rims from


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

rims are from the ext kit :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 17 2008, 12:48 PM~9963604
> *rims are from the ext kit  :cheesy:
> *


is it yours?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2008, 02:56 PM~9964056
> *is it yours?
> *


no i wish i just got a few sets of those wheels ....i got a couple not opened or started yet


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That 4 door is Pancho's !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2008, 11:00 AM~9963374
> *Fook! Who did this one one with all doors open? :0  :0
> *


BELONGS TO PANCHO1969


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That's so sick!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I especially like how he did the doorpost with the curve and all.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

damn thats sick..... will the castle grille be avaliable with the bumper with guards?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

beto the vert looks flat out sick,what you gonna charge me to alclad the bumpers n castle grille?


AND SO ALL OF YOU KNOW I CANT BMF TO SAVE MY FUCKIN LIFE SO THATS WHY I OPT FOR PAYIN HOMIE SOME EXTRA BECAUSE EVEN HE KNOWS I CANT BMF TO SAVE MY LIFE.....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: TRYING TO GET DONE BY THE FIRST .


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: TRYING TO GET DONE BY THE FIRST .


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: TRYING TO GET DONE BY THE FIRST .


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: TRYING TO GET DONE BY THE FIRST .


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Fuckin sick Pancho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 19 2008, 07:05 PM~9983556
> *Fuckin sick Pancho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*X-2*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 19 2008, 08:55 PM~9983409
> *:0  :biggrin:  TRYING TO GET DONE BY THE FIRST .
> 
> 
> ...



*YOU CAN DO IT!!*


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

you should cast one beto with the doors off


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

fukin double posting :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 19 2008, 09:15 PM~9983664
> *you should cast one beto with the doors off
> *


NOT A BAD IDEA.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 19 2008, 10:27 PM~9983781
> *NOT A BAD IDEA.
> *


in for one!!! lol


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

It´s on now homie THANKS for a great deal.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 19 2008, 10:02 PM~9983512
> *:0  :biggrin:  TRYING TO GET DONE BY THE FIRST .
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT, TIGHT, TIGHT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 19 2008, 10:27 PM~9983781
> *NOT A BAD IDEA.
> *


THAT'S A REALLY GOOD IDEA!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

The Big Homie Beto came through like always got my 2dr vert big body today and man i love the detail everyone should get one of these thanks homie for all ur hard work on these.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i cant wait to get mine....


ill need alot of time for me to build that one,since i made myself a promise to build it..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 21 2008, 05:30 AM~9993794
> *THAT'S A REALLY GOOD IDEA!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homies !


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

did you ever get my pm?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 22 2008, 10:54 PM~10009962
> *did you ever get my pm?
> *


HOMIE PM ME YOUR PAYPAL


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 09:45 PM~9953812
> *4 DOOR KADDI = $65.00 FRONT/REAR BUMPERS, STOCK GRILL & HEADLIGHT BEZELS SHIPPED
> 2 DOOR VERT KADDI = $65.00 FRONT/REAR BUMPERS W/BOOT, STOCK GRILL SHIPPED
> ADD $5.00 FOR FRONT BUMPER WITH GUARDS (BUMPER SOLD SEPARATELY)
> ...


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 23 2008, 02:11 AM~10010630
> *HOMIE PM ME YOUR PAYPAL
> *


pm sent


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Has anyone done a model of Done Deal? The 2dr vert!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 16 2008, 08:04 AM~9955832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man these are sick, are they still available ?
how much for teh 2 door rag, extended skirts, impala donor kit ,door panels,boot and booty kit
shipped to 90810


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 28 2008, 05:23 PM~10052815
> *man these are sick, are they still available ?
> how much for teh 2 door rag, extended skirts, impala donor kit ,door panels,boot and booty kit
> shipped to 90810
> *


just a guess but im thinkin maybe bout $110 max thats just a guess though,im not quoting anything homie,but it is well worth what you spend,top notch homie


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 24 2008, 02:42 AM~10016535
> *Has anyone done a model of Done Deal? The 2dr vert!
> *


Has anyone seen a 1/18 Fleetwood?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 29 2008, 04:58 AM~10055111
> *just a guess but im thinkin maybe bout $110 max thats just a guess though,im not quoting anything homie,but it is well worth what you spend,top notch homie
> *


yeah thats kinda what i figured,

i plan on gettin 1 as soon as i get a few extra dollars.
right now my work is slow.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Who made these?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 29 2008, 12:38 PM~10058863
> *yeah thats kinda what i figured,
> 
> i plan on gettin 1 as soon as i get a few extra dollars.
> ...


  
dont worry homie they are extremely well worth the wait,i am very happy with the one i have.. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i have one but i busted the finder off wall cleaning flash


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 2 2008, 01:37 PM~10317776
> *i have one but i busted the finder off wall cleaning flash
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

it sucks


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

fix it....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 2 2008, 03:37 PM~10317776
> *i have one but i busted the finder off wall cleaning flash
> *


nothing a little zapagap and some sanding wont fix


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i dont have zap a gap where can i buy it


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 2 2008, 01:48 PM~10317855
> *i dont have zap a gap where can i buy it
> *


just send it too me , i know how to dispose of it..... :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 2 2008, 01:48 PM~10317855
> *i dont have zap a gap where can i buy it
> *


SCALELOWS

need i say more? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 2 2008, 03:48 PM~10317855
> *i dont have zap a gap where can i buy it
> *


hobby shop, some craft stores, scalelows.com


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

A dude from Germany made the first one, I think someone named Laron or something made the second one (ModelsIVLife do you know?), and I think ProperProductions made the black one



> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 2 2008, 09:58 AM~10315877
> *Who made these?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YES LARON ABRAMS MADE THE RAG LECAB YEARS AGO!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks beto i received my parts today!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i cant find any of these, except the limo on ebay, anyone help me out?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 9 2008, 01:10 PM~11823901
> *i cant find any of these, except the limo on ebay, anyone help me out?
> *


what you lookin for?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 9 2008, 08:57 PM~11825884
> *what you lookin for?
> *


4 door caddy and donor, will have the cash next tuesday


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 9 2008, 05:01 PM~11825933
> *4 door caddy and donor, will have the cash next tuesday
> *


PM ME I HAVE THEM, ALSO HAVE THE CONT. KIT, EXTENDED SKIRTS AND CASTLE GRILL, I HAVE ONE DONOR KIT LEFT.


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 2 2008, 04:43 PM~10318267
> *A dude from Germany made the first one, I think someone named Laron or something made the second one (ModelsIVLife do you know?), and I think ProperProductions made the black one
> *


THATS TIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

any one knw were i can get a four dor 94 big body? plz pm me


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Aug 24 2010, 05:27 PM~18396501
> *any one knw were i can get a four dor 94 big body? plz pm me
> *



PM sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Aug 24 2010, 06:27 PM~18396501
> *any one knw were i can get a four dor 94 big body? plz pm me
> *


Im recasting my all american big body real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2010, 06:04 PM~18396832
> *Im recasting my all american big body real soon. :biggrin:
> *


the limo??? hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 24 2010, 08:46 PM~18397749
> *the limo??? hno:
> *


thats after. :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2010, 07:55 PM~18397831
> *thats after. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 24 2010, 09:36 PM~18398315
> *
> *


show me the $$$$$$


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2010, 06:04 PM~18396832
> *Im recasting my all american big body real soon. :biggrin:
> *


you cast it? they will cum! both ways! I know that sounds x rated..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2010, 09:28 PM~18398915
> *show me the $$$$$$
> *


¿Se vende? Where's the hearse at?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 24 2010, 10:37 PM~18399007
> *you cast it? they will cum! both ways!  I know that sounds x rated..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 24 2010, 10:59 PM~18399250
> *¿Se vende? Where's the hearse at?
> *


both the hearse and the limo are offsite in a fire proof safe.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2010, 11:26 PM~18399826
> *both the hearse and the limo are offsite in a fire proof safe.
> *


Real talk, fuck the limo , the hearse was only popped once .... Bring it back first ....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 25 2010, 01:34 AM~18400083
> *Real talk, fuck the limo , the hearse was only popped once .... Bring it back first ....
> *


Cool let me find time to go to the safe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Need to do the Linc. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 25 2010, 12:16 PM~18402784
> *Need to do the Linc. :biggrin:
> *


I know We have so many things We want to cast but We are taking baby steps right now.We don't want to get overwhelmed with request and not be able to deliver.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2010, 02:25 PM~18402868
> *I know We have so many things We want to cast but We are taking baby steps right now.We don't want to get overwhelmed with request and not be able to deliver.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 25 2010, 12:29 PM~18402899
> *:biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i have all the big bodies except for the hearse and the hard top two door.(which im looking for one of those) at my caster should have them by the end of the week :x: .


----------

